
Satpy: Python package for earth-observing satellite data processing - lambdaem
https://github.com/pytroll/satpy
======
shoyer
PyTroll [1] (the parent org of SatPy) is one of my favorite examples of a
project enabled by the open source model. There are only a handful of folks in
each Scandinavian meteorological office that write software for processing
satellite data. Open source let them work together without needing formal
collaboration agreements (though those did come later).

[1] [http://pytroll.github.io/](http://pytroll.github.io/)

------
enzanki_ars
[https://github.com/pytroll/satpy](https://github.com/pytroll/satpy) would be
a better link. Thanks for posting this, as it gave me some interesting ideas
for a project I am working on.

~~~
mistrial9
`Copyright (c) 2009-2017` see you in 2022

~~~
enzanki_ars
Not sure I understand what you mean by that. Also, as of this comment, I see
this on the github page: `Latest commit by djhoese about 8 hours ago`

~~~
jniedrauer
They mean that it has a closed license until 2022. Either they are objecting
to GPLv3 or they don't understand open source licenses.

~~~
black-tea
What's significant about 2022?

